# Heavy Glass FREE



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

From Craigslist today for your monster tank viewing ports:lol:
bullet proof glass


----------



## jadenewfie (Dec 29, 2015)

still have this? if so is it actually bulletproof glass?


----------



## duncanrc (Apr 14, 2015)

if its hardened its uncuttable


----------

